# Sophronitis coccinea culture help!



## Russ1992 (Dec 17, 2022)

Hello my fellow orchid enthusiasts. I am trying to grow 2 plants of Sophronitis coccinea 'xanthoglossa.'

I have had them for about 4 weeks. Currently, the leaves are turning paler and look very dehydrated, though they are growing larger. Psuedobulbs look plump and healthy. 

Temp max: 65 F
Temp min: 53 F
Humidity: 50%
Watering: once a week
Fertilizer: 100 PPM nitrogen. Breakdown: 20 / 16 / 15
Media: 
1) Sphagnum and clay pot 2in
2) Roots thinly wrapped in Sphagnum with 1/2 inch bark surrounding. Container is 2.5in slotted plastic.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 18, 2022)

Based on my experience of finally growing them successfully last 2-3 years, here's my observations of your conditions:

The humidity is too low.... should be 80% or more. They also like to be moist at root zone (wet after watering, but water as it approaches dryness, never dry).

Night T's ideal at 50-55F daily. 

Good luck!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 18, 2022)

Temp max 65? Using wine refrigerator?


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 18, 2022)

Moisture level is low, I would water it more often as it looks very dry. I would use a ziploc bag and keep it open with a plastic straw to increase the humidity. What kind of light are you using? Maybe a bit too bright.


----------



## Russ1992 (Dec 19, 2022)

Everyone thank you for your help!! 

It's very cold in my place so max temp right now during winter is 65. Today for example is 58. 

Light is around 900 fcs.

I suspected humidity is too low so will try the baggy technique. I'm just concern about disease issues (fingers crossed)


----------



## kc6847 (Dec 19, 2022)

Are these recent imports? S. coccinea can do very low humidity in my experience but they need to have established roots first. Temperature isn't too big of an issue unless days go above 80 and mine like to get nearly fried with light for best performance.


----------



## Russ1992 (Dec 20, 2022)

kc6847 said:


> Are these recent imports? S. coccinea can do very low humidity in my experience but they need to have established roots first. Temperature isn't too big of an issue unless days go above 80 and mine like to get nearly fried with light for best performance.


Yes received them a month ago from Ecuagenera. They came bare rooted and the roots were say 3-5 about 2in long. 2mm wide.


----------



## big923cattleya (Dec 20, 2022)

Hey Russ, for what it’s worth, Sophronitis now Cattleya coccinea likes it moist, never dry with bright shade up around 2,000 foot candles. Perhaps a smidge more. I have tried them a couple dozen times and my best results have been in small pots using Sphagnum moss or a seedling bark mix. They seem to like being confined at the roots!
The bark mix you have would be too dry especially if you water only once a week! I have watered mine every day to every other day depending upon light and temperature. Humidity needs to be up above 60%. 
The other plant in sphagnum looks dry to. Again I think you need to step up on the watering frequency.
They like it on the cool side, 55-75 degrees depending upon season.


----------



## Russ1992 (Dec 23, 2022)

big923cattleya said:


> Hey Russ, for what it’s worth, Sophronitis now Cattleya coccinea likes it moist, never dry with bright shade up around 2,000 foot candles. Perhaps a smidge more. I have tried them a couple dozen times and my best results have been in small pots using Sphagnum moss or a seedling bark mix. They seem to like being confined at the roots!
> The bark mix you have would be too dry especially if you water only once a week! I have watered mine every day to every other day depending upon light and temperature. Humidity needs to be up above 60%.
> The other plant in sphagnum looks dry to. Again I think you need to step up on the watering frequency.
> They like it on the cool side, 55-75 degrees depending upon season.


This is really helpful will definitely try increasing the moisture!

I only hesitate because often times I deal with fungal issues in my Phal and Paph pots. I don't have any fans and having the windows open all the time isn't the best because the air is polluted somewhat.


----------



## LWP (Dec 27, 2022)

I grow my cernua on the dry side winter time. More moist in summer. As an anectdote, I purchased some 4n in sphagnum. Two got temporarily set in a small ceramic pot big box phals came in. Well, I forgot and the pots filled with water. Months later when I rediscovered them the new growths were the size of marbles and all the roots above the water line were in fine shape with some even in the water. Go figure. Anyway, I water much more heavily now year round to advantage.


----------



## big923cattleya (Dec 27, 2022)

Cernua? Or Coccinea? I don’t grow them the same way.


----------

